# Anyone renewed matress of drop down bed?



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi all
Am looking for a new matress for my 2001 B510 ( drop down bed )
The original was foam, extremely comfy till last year but now needs to be replaced.
Has anyone replaced the foam matress with a sprung one?
I do get hot in bed in the van, particularly when we are in europe which is a lot, so thought a sprung matress might be cooler.
Or I could get the matress replaced by Regal furnishing (foam) when they do the upholstery, has anyone had a matress replacement from them?
Would be grateful of your thoughts on pro's and cons if you have changed your matress.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Looks like there's one for sale here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HYMER-MAT...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item2a1d3fc8d0

Regards Steve


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I would pick it up yourself if you think of buying from the above link 

ps just noticed seller is Brownhills


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes I had looked at that, that's why I am considering a sprung matress, but as mine is foam I was wondering if anyone had changed from the original foam to sprung and what they thought of it


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Just bought the mattress from e-bay picked it up at the knutsford show yesterday.Nice guy brought it over from Newark for me and even helped carry it over to van yesterday.Its splendid identical to the one we have but a lot firmer. so pleased with it at the price ,we prices them last year and the wanted £380 for one. this one is imaculate . Now i need to get rid of my old one nowhere to dump it here so looks like we will take it home with us unless we can give it away lol..


----------



## KITTYKAMPER (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats great
I had actually bought the mattress thinking it was different to the original, as advertised as sprung, but when I got there to pick it up I realised it was the same and although a great mattress just not firm enough for us
we had one made by Regal when we did the upholstery


----------



## daimlermg (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi
I found a bed firm in Batley in yorkshire that makes mattress to order and any size but not with curves or angles.
We had some made by them for our caravan and the are great for europe as they are sprung and vented, They make them out of different materials including foam to suit you.

They charge the same for custom made as stock ones and the prices are good.

Give them a ring and dont forget the weight is important for the overhead bed to lift back up after use.

website is bedsdirect-batley[dot]co[dot]uk


----------

